# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : تفسير الجلالين [ نسخة متميزه ]

## وليد الدلبحي

تفسير الجلالين 
حجمه كبير بدقه ممتازه ولذا قسمناها إلى قسمين 
القسم الأول
القسم الثاني

----------


## الحوت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيرا وأثابك الأجر

----------


## ابن رجب

شكر الله لكم

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللَّهُ خيرًا .

----------


## طويلب العلم الشرعي

جزاكم الله خيرا
حجم ضخم جدا

----------


## زكريا أحمد

أشكرك جزيل الشكر

----------


## جمبوري

بارك الله بيكم لكن هل تم اللعب بالصورة أم هي صورة مخطوطة الأصلية؟

----------


## اميرفوزى السلفى المصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## العبيد

> بارك الله بيكم لكن هل تم اللعب بالصورة أم هي صورة مخطوطة الأصلية؟


هل أنت ممن يقذف التهم بلا دليل؟

----------


## المصباح المنير

يا أخي رفقا بأخيك, سأل سؤلا فأجبه إن كان عندك جواب, وكفى الله المؤمنين الشحناء والبغضاء

----------


## العبيد

> يا أخي رفقا بأخيك, سأل سؤلا فأجبه إن كان عندك جواب, وكفى الله المؤمنين الشحناء والبغضاء


وأنا سألت كذلك

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

جزاك الله خيرا
وهذا رابط الكتاب مطبوعا، لمن يشتكون من حجم المخطوط:
http://www.archive.org/details/alljalalain

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

بارك الله فيكم

----------

